# Wonderland: Seven pups for Seven people!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Bloody Scum!!!!
Thats my thoughts on it.

Chav scum. 'I wannid to make some money!' 

Not having pups vaccinated, in bottom of buggy and stupid bugger is moaning about being n benifits and not being able to get jabs done and pup had no lead on just sat in bottom of buggy, repeatedly jumping out.
The conditions where dire.
The big Black dog in the yard with piles and piles of s**t!

Vile people. 
The stupid woman going on about someone having emailed about health tests and she hadn't a fecking clue!!!! Yet she was wanting £350 no papers no tests, feck all!!!!!!

Yup people, You'll love this as we all do about the staffie situation and us all saying that these people are the bloody problem.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

:notworthy:


that is very true, what bell ends mind! grr makes me mad! Bet the parents had no testing to! :whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Not far off what I was thinking. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The moron with the pup in the pram made me laugh when he said he wouldnt take just any job it had to have prospects................who in their right mind would employ someone like him anyway even for a menial task.
Poor puppies


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

The headline in my tv guide had the headline 'Land of the "Devil Dog"' for this.

Couldn't bring myself to watch it. The sort of scum that aren't fit to care for a pot plant.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

was this a tv show? was it as bad as my dog is a weapon?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't believe they actualy thought that they were something!
The poor pup she gave to her mum, standing on the coffee table chewing a packet of cigs.

The poor pup locked in that bare 'Cell' with sh*t and poor sod was so distressed.

I can't afford to get them vaccinations done. Bullsh*t!!! If you can't afford the f**king basics then why have a dog you can't afford to care for!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I recorded it and am sitting watching it now! Unbelievable.

The eejit with the pram, taking the puppy out with no vaccinations and he can't even afford to keep paying to buy the bloody thing!!! :roll:

Is there anyone on that programme with a brain?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> I recorded it and am sitting watching it now! Unbelievable.
> 
> The eejit with the pram, taking the puppy out with no vaccinations and he can't even afford to keep paying to buy the bloody thing!!! :roll:
> 
> Is there anyone on that programme with a brain?


 
Nope, all scum, No education. 
Typical idiots that are the true cause of why rescues are fully of Staffies and Staffie Crosses cause of the ' I thought I could make some money!'


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I didnt watch it

But my avon sales leader came round and was messing on with my little German spitz cline and she was saying she has a little pom. When she went into a womans house to drop off some stuff she heard something in the cupboard asked what it was and the woman opened the door up and inside was a cage and this tiiiiiny little pom pup. She wouldnt let it out because it wasnt toilet trained - it was covered in poo.

So Kelly (my rep) left a deposit - flew to the bank gave her £500 in all because the woman didnt want a dog anymore and took her home. Shes adorable and spoiled now but I saw photos of how she originally looked the day she was - basically rescued - and it was horrible - Kelly bathed her for 45mins to get all the poo off her and things.

Shes thankfully in a nice home now


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Bloody scum!
When I think how I have 15 dogs in total when I count my 5 Ni pups and our new lab (second jabs on Tuesday and he's been microchipped and is being trained and socialised and how much we spend on them, the me never having had a holiday etc etc etc) and scum like this can't even look after 1 dog and leave them screaming in piles of their own s**t, no vet care, no training, no care. SCUM!!


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Bloody scum!
> When I think how I have 15 dogs in total when I count my 5 Ni pups and our new lab (second jabs on Tuesday and he's been microchipped and is being trained and socialised and how much we spend on them, the me never having had a holiday etc etc etc) and scum like this can't even look after 1 dog and leave them screaming in piles of their own s**t, no vet care, no training, no care. SCUM!!


Couldnt agree more
Where my grandparents live is a little rough. Out the back of their house is some allotments. They have one. Anyway one day Grandad was pottering around and heard something whimper in the next allotment. Hes a big bloke so just pushed the gate open and walked in - at the back of his tiny little metal shelter thing was a lurcher pup. The lad who "owned" her came in and said he'd had a litter of pups - she was the runt and no one wanted her so he was just keeping her out here. She was covered in all sorts. He got a severe muthful of my Grandad who went over picked the dog up and took it inside. After 3 baths she still had wee stains as she was found to be white with brown markings.

After vet checks, jabs etc he gave her to a friend who owns a farm - she out everyday now running about.
Some people are just sick. We were wrapping xmas pressie up today and the dogs have more pressies than us lol! 

Some people are just the skid marks on societies underpants.


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

i watched it in disgust, its no wonder these beautiful dogs have such a bad name with scum like this getting hold of them an breeding them, absolutely clueless, and that t**t that kicked his white staffie in the background!!!!!!!!!

well needless to say these dogs are gonna get even more hassle now, why show a program like this?????? i have so much more to say but am so angry i cant work out how to put it down an for it to make sense :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

beardedlady said:


> i watched it in disgust, its no wonder these beautiful dogs have such a bad name with scum like this getting hold of them an breeding them, absolutely clueless, and that t**t that kicked his white staffie in the background!!!!!!!!!
> 
> well needless to say these dogs are gonna get even more hassle now, why show a program like this?????? i have so much more to say but am so angry i cant work out how to put it down an for it to make sense :lol2:


 
The only good thing is that it showed how bloody hard she found it to find the pups homes and that she said she made nothing at all! That might be the only thing good about it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe they should make another episode showing a good breeder having the parents health tested etc and ensuring that the puppies went to suitable homes


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't know this programme was going to be on, otherwise I would have watched it. It sounds like the situation in my area - far too many plebs with Staffs, Pits, and crosses of these breeds, swaggering around like the hard men they aren't.


----------



## rattygirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't know this programme was going to be on, otherwise I would have watched it. It sounds like the situation in my area - far too many plebs with Staffs, Pits, and crosses of these breeds, swaggering around like the hard men they aren't.


 I think you can probably get it on BBC iplayer. I'll be watching it later.


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe they should make another episode showing a good breeder having the parents health tested etc and ensuring that the puppies went to suitable homes


totally agree with that


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

i missed this has anyone had any joy finding it i.e. iplayer etc


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

here ya go
BBC iPlayer - Wonderland: Series 2: Seven Pups for Seven People


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

im now watching it on iplayer through virgin will make a futher comment once i have seen it


----------



## leeky (Mar 25, 2009)

I watched this last night after reading this thread. I couldn't belive it..staff's are such lovely dogs and don't deserve to be left in a room weeping for some attention. If this guy "liked" his dog so much like he said then pay for a freaking job so it gets the exercise it deserves. Bloody chavs.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

this made me sooo angry!! the poor dogs! and when someone emailed askin about the HGA checks etc n she was like whats that??

The programme producers have used the breed as much as them.... They just made the program to be controverisal, it had nothing to dog with the dogs welfare. They made it in the worst possible light they could... with NO regard to the dogs image... They dont give a s£$t.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Was it real??
It seemed to be so OTT ridiculous that I wasn't at all sure ... what person would allow themselves to be shown on TV like that - more stupid than I thought!


----------



## tanzaniterose (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not really sure what the point is behind filming this programme? Why did the BBC film and broadcast this? Can anyone figure it out?

It's certainly not doing the breed any good and just makes the people involved look like complete and utter dumbs:devil:ts (which I doubt that they aren't).


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> Was it real??
> It seemed to be so OTT ridiculous that I wasn't at all sure ... what person would allow themselves to be shown on TV like that - more stupid than I thought!


A person of low intelligence without doubt!


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I just watched this and I have nothing to say except :gasp:!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

JulieNoob said:


> Was it real??
> It seemed to be so OTT ridiculous that I wasn't at all sure ... what person would allow themselves to be shown on TV like that - more stupid than I thought!


 
The uneducated morons who are the major cases of the idiots hoping that being on tv makes them a better person on their estate as well, they were on tv! Plenty of moronic members of the council estates up and down the UK who are dying to get on tv even if it's showing their a**e in Burtons window!


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

I havent watched this programe yet, but I can imagine the press have made this wonderful breed look bad, I was brought up with Staffs and never had a problem, and just recently had to have my much loved staff put to sleep due to old age we had him from 9 week old and he left us at the grand age of 16, and he never hurt or even growled at anyone.
Any dog can bite its how its brought up, and judging by the low life that you see walking around with these dogs what do you expect they cant even look after themselves, it really p:censor:es me off, sorry for the rant


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

retic lover said:


> I havent watched this programe yet, but I can imagine the press have made this wonderful breed look bad, I was brought up with Staffs and never had a problem, and just recently had to have my much loved staff put to sleep due to old age we had him from 9 week old and he left us at the grand age of 16, and he never hurt or even growled at anyone.
> Any dog can bite its how its brought up, and judging by the low life that you see walking around with these dogs what do you expect they cant even look after themselves, it really p:censor:es me off, sorry for the rant


 
No, they didn't make staffies look bad. Thankfully. What it did do was make the morons who think they can make a fast buck, out for who they are. The cause! It's because of people like them that the breed is in the state that it is. 
If by showing how hard she found it to rehome the pups and in the end had to give them away for free. That her saying she did it to make money and made nothing and how much hassle it was, should just make 1 person think again. Then that would be a good thing.
The staffies were lovely just poor sods had to live in dire conditions and with uncaring people.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

that's the one good thing that might hopefully come out of the programme - nothing else good could!


----------



## nonsuch (Nov 14, 2009)

I actually know both of them. I bought a dog of one of them a while back. Good dog, had no probs but them as breeders are ridiculous


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

nonsuch said:


> I actually know both of them. I bought a dog of one of them a while back. Good dog, had no probs but them as breeders are ridiculous


That's a weird first post! :crazy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> That's a weird first post! :crazy:


 
I wonder which person on the documantary this new member is:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

vickylolage said:


> I didnt watch it
> 
> But my avon sales leader came round and was messing on with my little German spitz cline


 Just being nosy.Is your dog's name Cline, or is it a Klein Spitz? Klein being the German word for 'small'.



> and she was saying she has a little pom. When she went into a womans house to drop off some stuff she heard something in the cupboard asked what it was and the woman opened the door up and inside was a cage and this tiiiiiny little pom pup. She wouldnt let it out because it wasnt toilet trained - it was covered in poo.
> 
> So Kelly (my rep) left a deposit - flew to the bank gave her £500 in all because the woman didnt want a dog anymore and took her home. Shes adorable and spoiled now but I saw photos of how she originally looked the day she was - basically rescued - and it was horrible - Kelly bathed her for 45mins to get all the poo off her and things.
> 
> Shes thankfully in a nice home now


Good for her. I'd never be any good in a situation like that as I'd have simply picked up the dog and walked off with it telling the owner she was lucky not to get a wallop, and to call the police if she wanted to as I would be taking it straight to a vet for a proper report, and the police could then call the RSPCA and have her prosecuted.
Breeders have a responsibility too though, to vet potential owners, and refuse a sale if they think something isn't quite right, and insist on a return agreement if things don't turn out right.
Personally, I have no problem at all in saying "I'm sorry but you are not what I'm looking for for one of my puppies" if I am not 100% happy with them either firstly over the phone, and then when they come to view. But then everyone knows I'm a horrible old bag.:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I wonder which person on the documantary this new member is:whistling2:


:roll2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

retic lover said:


> I havent watched this programe yet, but I can imagine the press have made this wonderful breed look bad, I was brought up with Staffs and never had a problem, and just recently had to have my much loved staff put to sleep due to old age we had him from 9 week old and he left us at the grand age of 16, and he never hurt or even growled at anyone.
> Any dog can bite its how its brought up, and judging by the low life that you see walking around with these dogs what do you expect they cant even look after themselves, it really p:censor:es me off, sorry for the rant



Watch the programme before you post then as you've got it completely wrong. It was not about the breed per se (in fact they were crossbreds and not pure staffies) and it wasn't about the breed , nor about them biting. It was about the type of council flat chavs who aspire to own and breed this type of dog and how unsuitable the humans are.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> No, they didn't make staffies look bad. Thankfully. What it did do was make the morons who think they can make a fast buck, out for who they are. The cause! It's because of people like them that the breed is in the state that it is.
> If by showing how hard she found it to rehome the pups and in the end had to give them away for free. That her saying she did it to make money and made nothing and how much hassle it was, should just make 1 person think again. Then that would be a good thing.
> The staffies were lovely just poor sods had to live in dire conditions and with uncaring people.


 If anything I think this might make people think twice about breeding a litter if it shows that they might get stuck with puppies. I doubt it though. Judging by the low intellect of both breeder/her mother/her son and the people who bought the pups, I imagine they are simply too stupid to take in that they might get stuck with them as in their minds, they would just dump the pups, drown the pups, take them to battersea dogs home, or expect a rescue to clean up their mess. It should be against the law for anyone living in a council flat, to own a dog.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Watch the programme before you post then as you've got it completely wrong. It was not about the breed per se (in fact they were crossbreds and not pure staffies) and it wasn't about the breed , nor about them biting. It was about the type of council flat chavs who aspire to own and breed this type of dog and how unsuitable the humans are.


 
And how people breeding these dogs DONT make any money. The breeder(tongue in cheek) was actually giving a price tag to each pup as it was born:bash:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

One of my students was in it, his mum was the breeder. Now you see what I have to work with:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just watched it on iPlayer.........

Jesus christ......


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

wish I hadnt watched it :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just watching it now

ive watched 2:10 mins... i hate it already

EDIT - im loving the pups names.....

EDIT - it scares me that the guy is allowed a dog, let alone 2 kids..

EDIT - he cleans his dog by holding on to its head....

EDIT - poor little baby (the one who poos and wee's) *biff*

EDIT - the poor doggy who is all alone in the room


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It should have been called "Seven pups for seven scrotes"!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

''theres nothign i can do now.... accept get my 25 quid back....''

revolting man..

however the pup is better off with out him and the family.


----------



## nonsuch (Nov 14, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I wonder which person on the documantary this new member is:whistling2:


Actually I am not any of them, I am someone who knows of them unfortunately. I don't have to prove anything to anyone on here. Just wanted to say my point. They were complete idiots for doing the show. They were warned but didn't listen. But it is their own faults cause now the whole nation has seen them for fools

And this has to be the first forum I've been in talking about this that actually thinks I was one of the people. I have to laugh cause I've actually come in here to see people's opinions and I agree with all of you. The only thing I don't like is now people think East London is full of chavs breeding staffs and for the record NO ONE knows Donna as 'PITBULL'! What a joke!


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

The show as everyones said was awful. didnt even see the point of showing it! Those 'Staffie crosses' were extremely suspect dont you think!!! :whistling2:

Everyone just came across as complete morons, the email she got mentioning the health test she didnt even know what they were said it all. 

Donna... what an idiot she was made out to be, they didnt even get the breed of the dog in the back garden stood in piles of its own s:censor:t right. 

Jamie the t:censor:r with the pram and his sour faced girlfriend, that poor dog kept in that room alone. Doesnt deserve kids never mind a dog. 

Wonder how many of those babies are in rescue or have been sold passed on by now. 

NO mention of rescues or anything as they could have done and the fact that they mop up after these idiots, and the line 'I'll never have another christmas litter again' not another litter, just not one at christmas makes me really angry about it all. :bash:


----------



## nonsuch (Nov 14, 2009)

royal_girly said:


> Donna... what an idiot she was made out to be, they didnt even get the breed of the dog in the back garden stood in piles of its own s:censor:t right.
> 
> Kane is supposed to be a cane corso but a lot of people say he isn't. I agree though people in here seem to think I am someone I am not.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

nonsuch said:


> Actually I am not any of them, I am someone who knows of them unfortunately. I don't have to prove anything to anyone on here. Just wanted to say my point. They were complete idiots for doing the show. They were warned but didn't listen. But it is their own faults cause now the whole nation has seen them for fools
> 
> And this has to be the first forum I've been in talking about this that actually thinks I was one of the people. I have to laugh cause I've actually come in here to see people's opinions and I agree with all of you. The only thing I don't like is now people think East London is full of chavs breeding staffs and for the record NO ONE knows Donna as 'PITBULL'! What a joke!


It's just a funny first post and it's a tad strange to sign up to a random forum just to comment on one single thread! :whistling2:


----------



## nonsuch (Nov 14, 2009)

What I was doing was seeing if people were thinking the same thing I was and I know Donna and she's fcuked me over a few times so now it's payback. I came across here and if you see my first post you will see that I weren't sticking up for them. I'm glad you lot are slagging her off cause in Donna land she thinks she's the Queen of dog breeding plus I know she isn't smart enough to look for forums and I can back stab her the same as she's done me


----------



## nonsuch (Nov 14, 2009)

people were thinking the dogs are bad and i just wanted to say the dogs aren't the prob, they are. that's what my first post was about but people can believe what they want. i googled it and this was one of the forums that came up so i joined. i'm listed on others and people have been quite nice to me plus i can answer their questions as i bloody well know donna and to me doesn't it seem a lil stupid if i was one of them which i am not to come on here and slag myself off. wouldn't it make more sense to defend myself?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

No, it wouldn't make more sense, lol. But w/e, what I said was more or less tongue in cheek.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I just watched this....I want to say I am surprised that there are people like this, but I am not  As pimperella so aptly put...Scum, the lot of them..especially that waste of space guy who had no money and still took on a puppy and didn't vaccinate it or anything...

No wonder there are so many poor staffy type dogs looking for homes when you get idiots like them breeding them. Poor dogs deserve so much better.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/412316-staffie-male-4-stud.html


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

nonsuch said:


> Actually I am not any of them, I am someone who knows of them unfortunately. I don't have to prove anything to anyone on here. Just wanted to say my point. They were complete idiots for doing the show. They were warned but didn't listen. But it is their own faults cause now the whole nation has seen them for fools
> 
> And this has to be the first forum I've been in talking about this that actually thinks I was one of the people. I have to laugh cause I've actually come in here to see people's opinions and I agree with all of you. The only thing I don't like is now people think East London is full of chavs breeding staffs and for the record NO ONE knows Donna as 'PITBULL'! What a joke!


 
What I said was actually a joke:whistling2: You seem very upset about my comment.........................


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

nonsuch said:


> What I was doing was seeing if people were thinking the same thing I was and I know Donna and she's fcuked me over a few times so now it's payback. I came across here and if you see my first post you will see that I weren't sticking up for them. I'm glad you lot are slagging her off cause in Donna land she thinks she's the Queen of dog breeding plus I know she isn't smart enough to look for forums and I can back stab her the same as she's done me



I don't get it. How is you registering for a forum to slag her off 'back stabbing her?' I don't understand how this will be revenge.... 



Pimperella said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/412316-staffie-male-4-stud.html


:censor:

You know what? Not much surprises me any more.


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

vickylolage said:


> Couldnt agree more
> Where my grandparents live is a little rough. Out the back of their house is some allotments. They have one. Anyway one day Grandad was pottering around and heard something whimper in the next allotment. Hes a big bloke so just pushed the gate open and walked in - at the back of his tiny little metal shelter thing was a lurcher pup. The lad who "owned" her came in and said he'd had a litter of pups - she was the runt and no one wanted her so he was just keeping her out here. She was covered in all sorts. He got a severe muthful of my Grandad who went over picked the dog up and took it inside. After 3 baths she still had wee stains as she was found to be white with brown markings.
> 
> After vet checks, jabs etc he gave her to a friend who owns a farm - she out everyday now running about.
> ...


sorry just have to say I love the 'skidmarks on societies underpants comment LOL and I'm really glad there are people like you and your grandad out there who actually care for the animal and not just for making money!!! 



eve2611 said:


> this made me sooo angry!! the poor dogs! and when someone emailed askin about the HGA checks etc n she was like whats that??
> 
> The programme producers have used the breed as much as them.... They just made the program to be controverisal, it had nothing to dog with the dogs welfare. They made it in the worst possible light they could... with NO regard to the dogs image... They dont give a s£$t.


I don't think the BBC should have made this at all it's a waste of money, the kn*bheads in the programme obviously just thought it'd make them 'cool' to be on tv, bl**dy morons! and that d**k head that kicked that little white staff deserves a good kicking himself!!



fenwoman said:


> Just being nosy.Is your dog's name Cline, or is it a Klein Spitz? Klein being the German word for 'small'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, if you bring an animal into the world then you have a responsibility to that animal to make sure it goes to a loving, caring family that are responsible and knows what they are doing! 

I think I would have done what u did too, and kicked her in the face on the way out stupid b**ch


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

ive just posted up 8 staffs that are due PTS tomorrow. 
I watched this, the t*at who was paying £25 a month for his pup....:bash::bash::bash: and couldnt even afford that let alone vaccines so it was confined to a sh*tty little hovel. made me cry. 
and she had no idea what the health tests were when someone asked!!!! 
sadly they are all completely oblivious to what complete t*ats they are


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just watched this online what a shame I live SE london not far from East London and its all you see dogs being ill treated gangs etc such a sad world I wonder how many of those pups still live at the same homes or how many have died of parvo  

Paula


----------

